# boat flipping



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol thats funny jerrob we watched a guy hit it going down and it looked wild i couldnt imagine going up one of those class five rapids. Bet it was a heck of a ride. Lol


----------



## MI MAN (Feb 11, 2009)

jerrob said:


> F- that coffer, a guide took me through there one day this fall and had my best day of steelhead fishing ever. I have complete confidence in his ability to do this and still I will never go through it again. Not much margin for error from where I was sitting. Clinch factor: 10
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What kind of boat did he have u in? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I do it in a 1756 Lowe Roughneck with a 60/40 jet. Pick your spots and dont slow down. It's fine.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

I think an	18' mod v with a jet. Let me be clear on my ealier post, he has done this for many years, knows when and how to do it and we went through it with ease. Does'nt mean I wanna do it again after reading this post. I run a very simular style of boat to his, but it has a prop motor. I've been running boats for many years, mostly here in Indiana, and there's no way I'd try running a prop through there, not saying it can't be done, just not gonna try. Cudos GK.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MI MAN (Feb 11, 2009)

So its dumb to run over those coffers with a prop? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Not saying its dumb, saying I would'nt do it in a prop or a jet. The guys on here get really pissed when you plug the coffer with aluminum. Good luck and be safe

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Like to explain? Your a real man to come on here and say that. If Shag did you wrong confront him and if he did he'll make it right. But if this is who I think it is your wrong. Shag is a one of a kind type a dude but in the long run is a good guy that would do about anything for a friend.


That guy robbed me of a goose hunt I did with him. I know of at least 2 other people that worked for him and he wouldn't pay then either. Guy is a crook! I have a thread in the waterfowl section about everything that happened
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Like I said in my response to your PM I herd all about it from Shag and this is not the place to be bashing someone. More so when from his story its your own fault.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Two sides to every story for sure and i agree this probaly isnt the place for it.


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

Whole side to the story and link on ms

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=390655&highlight=shag

What I also left out was the verbal threats he left on my voicemail and I am good friends with the hunters that shag disrespected and they will tell you the same story. So if anyone doesn't belive shag would do such a thing like I said 2 of my buddys were not paid over 500$ for work they did for him and 2 of my duck buddies were in the field that day and my brother was out there and can all tell the same story... Shag is a crook plain and simple.

So I am new to water fowling and have been looking for someone to take me under their wing. I saw a post on facebook about a local bait shop asking for some help on a guided goose hunt, so I send him a message telling him about what I had to offer. He told me to call him and he took me on. Told me that he would pay me between 50$ and 100$ per trip plus tips. So I start scouting and find a field loaded with geese however its a public field. So weds he is at the field at 530am and I scouted some other fields. Well he calls me about 9am and wants me to meet him at the field to sit on it. So I get there at noon. And we talk shop till around 1230 and he is getting ready to take off. I ask him when he is coming back. He says I'm going to load the stuff and be back in a couple hours, I call him at 10 and he says he will be there in 1 hour, at 1214 he says he is on the way, at 238 I get a text that says he is leaving meijer, at 322am he says he just left mcd and was on the way, he shows up at 345 with 4 lay outs for 10 people. So I start to carry gear out and start bushing in blinds, at 530 his "clients" show up with 4 more layouts. I carry their gear and they had to bush their own blinds in while I get material. There was 5 other guys who sat on the same field and had there stuff ready to go, this "guide" starts bossing them around and putting people between their layouts out. The clients are calling badly, they are sky busting, we shoot 7 birds of of 17 hunters and just have a horrible time. At noon the clients tipped the guy but did not tip me or the other helper. The guy says he was going to give me gas money but then didn't pay me before he left. I asked him today if he was going to pay me and after a long heated argument he tells me to get bent. Do u think I have a chance takin him to small claims court? I sat in this field for 24 hours, no sleep, no food because he was coming back with it, I worked my butt off and got nothing for it after being promised pay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Man I herd you were throwing out racial comments in front of someone who shouldn't be hearing that crap. So you should just keep your mouth shut bud.



:: Mods. can you get this crap off the boards, mine included.


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Man I herd you were throwing out racial comments in front of someone who shouldn't be hearing that crap. So you should just keep your mouth shut bud.
> 
> 
> 
> :: Mods. can you get this crap off the boards, mine included.


No I did not use any racial slurs. As a matter of fact the guy that you are reffering to is a great friend of mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well after reading all that all i got to say is what the sixth post by bigcountrysg did. Not to be a dick about it but thats the plain truth. If you dont fell its worth your time in court then well.....


----------

